# Why do people do this?



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Just seen a post by someone who asked about running mains fridges, was given plenty of good advice (which he promptly ignored)

He bounced idea's back and forth then bought a crap fridge with poor rating and a cheap crap invertor to run it (if I rememebr rightly I think he tried 3 invertors before getting the right size, but el crappo make)

After all that he is now saying running a mains fridge is a non starter, I sometimes wonder why people ask for advice.

Worked out right a mains fridge is far cheaper than the equivilent 12v Compressor, even if you add in the cost of an invertor to power it, more efficient by size (mains fridge can be far larger too)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Evening George, I don't know which post you refer too, but I do agree that sound advice when ignored by others, can be frustrating for individuals, especially when someone who has been down a certain path, is trying to help out by example, how to avoid the mistakes and problems personally encountered.

Regards M&D


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps it is because we all see things differently, and what to one person is sound advice to another it is the entirely wrong way to go. If there was one answer to every problem then this forum would have folded a long time ago, so it is just as well that we do not all perceive things the same :wink:


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

George, I have always said to my son "Advice is just that, make up your own mind and do whatever you think is best".

We never know why people make their decisions, some times they have made up their mind and want confirmation of their decision, sometimes its the most economic and sometimes they do not believe the advice giver.

Can be difficult when you have spent time given answers, but it will always happen - 'There's non so queer as folk'.

John 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think advice on a forum is the equivalant of sound options - or different paths to go down which you choose as per your circumstances. Obviously if you ignore these options\advice etc you should be tied to a tree and flogged until you learn to do as you are told. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Be careful whose advice you buy, but be patient with those who supply it. 
Advice is a form of nostalgia. 
Dispensing it is a way of wishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts and recycling for more than it's worth. "

From Baz Luhrmann's Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)

I expect my sons to ask my advice from time to time. I would be disappointed if they didn't. But I think I would be even more disappointed if they followed it.

Dave


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps advice should be offered and received as an 'option' for consideration rather than the de facto way to go.
Confrontation in life often comes about due to firmly expressed views coupled with a reluctance to respect anothers right to choose their own way.

If that were always observed on here though, some of the threads would be somewhat less entertaining!

Nobby


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

Lighten up George its only a forum. A lot of people who visit forums just use them as entertainment when they have nothing better to do. Help people if you can and then let them get on with it. I would imagine some people that ask questions just do it for something to do, and some of them may not even have a motorhome. Don’t let forums rule your life.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nobby all

Of course sometimes there are options, but is it requires say a 300w Sterling invertor or 600w of any other make, there is no point getting a 300w crapper. 

You want the minimum ah drain so your batteries last, so why get a cheap fridge with a poor rating?

If your batteries are not fully charged, they are going to disappoint with how long they last.

Thing is to do everything against what was advised and then declare that the idea is a non starter ?

Sometimes there are variety of sensible options, but other times there is a right way and a wrong way.

Going a different way to that advised is not a problem, I would never have tried and researched using a mains fridge in the first place, if I had listened to all the nay sayers, but doing it wrong (against all advice and then saying its a non starter....)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

A nice story about advice is where a Father is having a "man to man" talk with his now 21 year old son, who left home at 17. only to return now for his 21st birthday celebration.

He says "Dad when I was a teenager I thought that you were the most stupid and opinionated person that I knew, Now that I am 21 and have lived away from home for a few years I just cannot belive how much you have learned during that short time!

Mike


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

we where advised that their was no danger from BSE, now we are being advised that their is no danger from Asian Bird flu, who's advice do you believe?

olley


----------



## klex20 (May 1, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> ............... snip ..................
> Worked out right a mains fridge is far cheaper than the equivilent 12v Compressor, even if you add in the cost of an invertor to power it, more efficient by size (mains fridge can be far larger too)


Have to respectfully disagree about your statements of the 230V and 12V fridges.
If my math adds up, the Electrolux mains fridge ER1640T (100 liters) found at http://www.electrolux.se/node111.asp?ProdID=26203
draws about 24W energy from the grid and a Isotherm 12/24VDC unit 'Cruise 100' (100 liters) http://www.isotherm.com/ draws 12 Watts after the initial cooling-down is done.
Supplying the mains fridge from an Inverter will add a few more Watts to the 24W and the mains fridge thus seems to use about the double amount of energy as the 12V fridge.
Adding the costs of the inverter to the mains fridge sums up to about the same money as the 12/24V unit and when considering that the inverter can have additional use when camping, this combination might be an alternative.
Except when thinking of the faster battery drain and the extra unit that can fail (the inverter). 

My mobile home is equipped with a 60W solar panel. In sunshine this panel will fully supply my small 12V compressor fridge with 0.6 A and at the same time charge the battery with about 2 Amps - and that should shurely be more if I tilted and rotated the solar panel towards the sun.
The most used fridges for mobile homes - the propane/12VDC/230VAC type - need 8-10 Amps when on 12VDC and the 12V compressor fridges are a real improvement - less than one tenth of the current!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Some peole ask for advice just to confirm that what they though t to be the correct action is in fact so

If your advice does not agree with this: It is you are the one who is wrong; so why should they agree with you

Sorry George but that is the fact of giving advice

The number of times I have been proved correct - After the person concerned has asked & received duff advice elsewhere then proceeded to K-----r their equipment

Just shrug your shoulders and ignor them is my advice


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

ive just read thru this and whilst i agree that it dosn't feel good for (the advisor )when folks go their own way im still left wondering why this isn't a continuation of the original thread .

it's now going to take me ages to find out who's been naughty . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

All this reminds me of an old saying I once heard:

You can lead a horse to water but have you ever thought how a wet horse smells!!


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*Advice*

Asking for advice on a something then not taking any notice what so ever does seem a little negative from the givers point of view i suppose. did you ask the person involved why the advice was not taken into consideration, like to here his answer.

Jeff and Margaret.   :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Advice*



woodcut said:


> Asking for advice on a something then not taking any notice what so ever does seem a little negative from the givers point of view i suppose. did you ask the person involved why the advice was not taken into consideration, like to here his answer.
> 
> Jeff and Margaret.   :lol:


I don't think George is with us anymore. Can't remember why. :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Forum ettiquette says "do not drag up old threads" ....but do they listen?

But always look on the bright side of life...exit singing:-

We'll meet again, don't know where, don't know when,
But I know we'll meet again, some sunny day.
Keep smiling through, just like you always do,
'Til the blue skies drive the dark clouds far away. 

mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Phew - for a moment I thought he was back


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Phew - for a moment I thought he was back


hi ..hes on another motorhome forum if you want to chat :lol:

ray


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

George didn't suffer fools gladly. So I don't think I made him very glad and may have caused him to suffer.


----------

